
Chief Pentagon Spokesman: “2000% increase in Russian trolls in the last 24 hrs” - nickysielicki
https://www.c-span.org/video/?c4723823/incrase-russian-trolls
======
nickysielicki
At what point will Silicon Valley technologists own up to the fact that their
political biases stopped them from speaking out when the government and
mainstream media started pushing this ridiculous narrative? It's one thing
when it's Rachel Maddow and pundits, it's another when it's coming from the
Pentagon.

